# Findnf’s progression thread



## Findnf (Sep 2, 2022)

hello! Im just going to post my WCA event progression here’s what I avg in all the events i practice
2x2 5-6 seconds 
3x3 33-38 seconds
clock 9- high 8 seconds
pyraminx 6-7 seconds


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Sep 2, 2022)

Findnf said:


> hello! Im just going to post my clock progression here my aim for this year is to be sub 8 by the end of the year right now im avg about 9.1-8.9


You shouldn't have multiple progression threads for each event, just have 1 progression thread for all your events.


----------



## Findnf (Sep 2, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> You shouldn't have multiple progression threads for each event, just have 1 progression thread for all your events.


Ok ill change the for all my events


----------



## Findnf (Sep 2, 2022)

clock avg of 5


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Sep 2, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> You shouldn't have multiple progression threads for each event, just have 1 progression thread for all your events.


Wait I meant having one progression thread.


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 3, 2022)

Findnf said:


> hello! Im just going to post my WCA event progression here’s what I avg in all the events i practice
> 2x2 5-6 seconds
> 3x3 33-38 seconds
> clock 9- high 8 seconds
> pyraminx 6-7 seconds


Do you solve master pyraminx?


----------



## Findnf (Sep 3, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Do you solve master pyraminx?


I have solved one it took me about 4 minutes


----------



## Findnf (Sep 3, 2022)

really good 3x3 solve


----------



## Findnf (Sep 3, 2022)

These are all my mains btw
2x2 GAN 249 (non magnetic)
3x3 diansheng 3M
clock QIYI Clock
Pyraminx yuxin little magic M


----------



## Findnf (Sep 4, 2022)

Update i have started to learn CLL


----------



## Findnf (Sep 5, 2022)

Just fully learnt intuitive L4E


----------



## Findnf (Sep 5, 2022)

Just got 2x2x4 OH WB of 1:17.75 this is the video:


----------



## Findnf (Sep 6, 2022)

should I learn full L4E?


----------



## Findnf (Sep 6, 2022)

Just got a 5.56 avg of 5 on Pyraminx


----------



## Findnf (Sep 7, 2022)

found some of my older cubes


----------



## Findnf (Sep 7, 2022)

Pb clock ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-07
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 6.65
worst: 9.56

mean of 3
current: 7.85 (σ = 1.52)
best: 7.73 (σ = 1.59)

avg of 5
current: 7.30 (σ = 0.31)
best: 7.30 (σ = 0.31)

Average: 7.30 (σ = 0.31)
Mean: 7.62

Time List:
1. 7.60 UR4- DR2- DL1+ UL2+ U1+ R1+ D4- L5- ALL2+ y2 U4- R3- D0+ L6+ ALL2- UR DR UL 
2. 6.98 UR1+ DR3- DL2- UL6+ U5+ R3- D3+ L3+ ALL5- y2 U3+ R2- D2+ L4+ ALL1- UR DL UL 
3. 9.56 UR5- DR4+ DL5+ UL4+ U2+ R3+ D2- L1- ALL4+ y2 U5+ R3+ D1+ L4+ ALL3+ UR DL UL 
4. 6.65 UR0+ DR0+ DL6+ UL2+ U0+ R2- D4- L2- ALL2+ y2 U1+ R6+ D5+ L2- ALL2+ 
5. 7.33 UR3+ DR4+ DL5- UL2- U1- R2- D5- L6+ ALL1- y2 U6+ R6+ D1- L3+ ALL2+ UR DR UL


----------



## Findnf (Sep 8, 2022)

first sub-20 !!!!


----------



## hyn (Sep 8, 2022)

Findnf said:


> first sub-20 !!!!


Is that H a 1?


----------



## Findnf (Sep 8, 2022)

hyn said:


> Is that H a 1?


Ye lol


----------



## Findnf (Sep 8, 2022)

another! Sub-20!!! Pb!!!


----------



## Findnf (Sep 8, 2022)

Findnf said:


> Just got 2x2x4 OH WB of 1:17.75 this is the video:


Just a question do you think i could get this on the UWR page on speedsolving wiki?


----------



## Findnf (Sep 9, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-09
solves/total: 5/5
Good 2x2 avg
single
best: 3.45
worst: 5.48

mean of 3
current: 4.33 (σ = 1.04)
best: 4.33 (σ = 1.04)

avg of 5
current: 4.70 (σ = 0.59)
best: 4.70 (σ = 0.59)

Average: 4.70 (σ = 0.59)
Mean: 4.61

Time List:
1. 4.80 R' F' U R' F R' F2 U F2 
2. 5.23 F U2 F' U F' R2 U2 F R' 
3. 3.45 R U' R F' U R2 F2 U R' F' 
4. 5.48 U F2 U2 R F' U' F' U2 F' 
5. 4.07 R F2 U' F' U F2 U' F2 U'


----------



## Findnf (Sep 10, 2022)

Just solved my first 4x4


----------



## Findnf (Sep 12, 2022)

4.04 2x2 avg
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-12
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 3.12
worst: 4.44

mean of 3
current: 4.04 (σ = 0.21)
best: 3.84 (σ = 0.67)

avg of 5
current: 4.04 (σ = 0.21)
best: 4.04 (σ = 0.21)

Average: 4.04 (σ = 0.21)
Mean: 3.93

Time List:
1. 3.12 F' U' F' R U' R2 U F' U' 
2. 4.44 F R' F R2 U' F2 U' F R2 
3. 3.95 F U' R' F2 R F' R F U2 F2 
4. 4.28 F2 R F R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 
5. 3.88 F' U F' U2 R F R' U2 F'


----------



## Findnf (Sep 13, 2022)

Finally im sub 9 on clock


----------



## Findnf (Sep 14, 2022)

Clock avg
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-14
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 8.34
worst: 11.67

mean of 3
current: 8.78 (σ = 0.39)
best: 8.63 (σ = 0.39)

avg of 5
current: 8.83 (σ = 0.31)
best: 8.83 (σ = 0.31)

Average: 8.83 (σ = 0.31)
Mean: 9.30

Time List:
1. 11.67 UR1- DR3+ DL3- UL5+ U5- R3+ D6+ L4+ ALL0+ y2 U1- R1+ D4+ L4- ALL2- DL 
2. 8.48 UR5- DR1- DL4- UL1- U2- R3+ D5- L3+ ALL6+ y2 U2+ R5- D2+ L4+ ALL5+ DR DL 
3. 9.07 UR4+ DR4+ DL4- UL3+ U1+ R0+ D4+ L3+ ALL2+ y2 U6+ R6+ D3+ L2- ALL3+ DL UL 
4. 8.34 UR5- DR4+ DL4+ UL5- U5- R1- D6+ L4+ ALL2- y2 U0+ R5- D1+ L4+ ALL2+ DL UL 
5. 8.94 UR2+ DR0+ DL5- UL3- U4- R4+ D1- L3+ ALL2+ y2 U3+ R2- D0+ L2- ALL0+ UR DL UL


----------



## Findnf (Sep 15, 2022)

Wtf sub 5
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-15
solves/total: 1/1

single
best: 4.99
worst: 4.99

Average: NaN.NaN (σ = 0.00)
Mean: 4.99

Time List:
1. 4.99 UR4+ DR4- DL1- UL5+ U2- R6+ D2- L4- ALL0+ y2 U1- R1- D3- L1- ALL1- UR DL UL


----------



## Findnf (Sep 16, 2022)

New 3x3 PB YESSSS 
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-16
solves/total: 1/1

single
best: 19.23
worst: 19.23

Average: NaN.NaN (σ = 0.00)
Mean: 19.23

Time List:
1. 19.23 D2 L' R2 F D2 B' L2 R2 U2 F D2 B2 L2 R' B' U2 F2 U' B' U2


----------



## Findnf (Sep 17, 2022)

Wtf is this PB pyraminx avg5
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-17
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 3.42
worst: 5.43

mean of 3
current: 3.79 (σ = 0.47)
best: 3.79 (σ = 0.47)

avg of 5
current: 4.33 (σ = 0.71)
best: 4.33 (σ = 0.71)

Average: 4.33 (σ = 0.71)
Mean: 4.37

Time List:
1. 5.43 U' L B U B L' R U' l' r' u 
2. 5.04 U B U R U' L' U' L l' u 
3. 4.31 L' R L U R' U R B u 
4. 3.63 R' U' B' U' L' B' l r b' u' 
5. 3.42 R B L' R' L U B' R' l r' b u'


----------



## Findnf (Sep 18, 2022)

8.06 clock avg
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-18
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 5.87
worst: 11.60

mean of 3
current: 9.29 (σ = 2.15)
best: 7.04 (σ = 1.05)

avg of 5
current: 8.06 (σ = 0.81)
best: 8.06 (σ = 0.81)

Average: 8.06 (σ = 0.81)
Mean: 8.33

Time List:
1. 7.91 UR4+ DR2+ DL2+ UL2- U2- R1- D2- L5- ALL4+ y2 U5+ R5+ D0+ L5- ALL3+ UR UL 
2. 5.87 UR3+ DR6+ DL5+ UL6+ U3- R4- D5- L4- ALL5+ y2 U4- R2+ D4- L2- ALL3- UR 
3. 7.34 UR6+ DR3+ DL6+ UL2+ U3+ R5- D3+ L5- ALL5+ y2 U0+ R6+ D5- L2- ALL4- UR DL 
4. 8.93 UR4- DR3- DL3- UL3+ U2- R1+ D3- L2+ ALL0+ y2 U6+ R5+ D6+ L4- ALL5- UL 
5. 11.60 UR2- DR5+ DL2- UL2- U3- R5+ D1+ L2- ALL5+ y2 U6+ R4- D2+ L2+ ALL5- UR DR


----------



## Findnf (Sep 19, 2022)

Sub 7 on pyraminx now


----------



## Findnf (Sep 19, 2022)

A bit off topic but ggs on jacob chambers on his 3.56 Wr avg


----------



## Findnf (Sep 20, 2022)

H perm practice
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-20
solves/total: 20/20

single
best: 0.78
worst: 2.77

mean of 3
current: 1.00 (σ = 0.16)
best: 0.90 (σ = 0.08)

avg of 5
current: 0.90 (σ = 0.08)
best: 0.90 (σ = 0.08)

avg of 12
current: 1.11 (σ = 0.24)
best: 1.11 (σ = 0.24)

Average: 1.15 (σ = 0.29)
Mean: 1.21

Time List:
1. 1.84 U2 F2 R' U' D L U B R' B2 R' U2 B2 L' U2 R2 B2 L U2 D2 B 
2. 1.03 D2 R L F D R2 L F2 D F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' R2 L2 D' L U2 
3. 1.64 F2 U' F' L B' D2 R L2 D' F2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 R' F2 
4. 0.78 R U' R2 D R2 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 B' L2 D' R' D2 L U' R2 
5. 1.01 L' U2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 R B' D2 R2 U F2 R2 B L 
6. 1.16 U2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 R2 U B2 U2 B2 L' B D2 B' D' B2 U2 L' F' 
7. 1.15 F U L' B' R2 D' R' L' B' R2 U2 B L2 D2 F2 U2 D2 F U 
8. 0.91 D' L' F L' B' L' B2 D F2 U2 L2 B D2 L2 F' B R2 B2 L2 
9. 1.30 B U2 L2 B R2 D2 B L2 U2 R2 F2 U' L D2 B R2 U B' L D' 
10. 2.77 U' L D L2 U2 F' D2 B D2 B2 R2 B' L2 R' B D2 U R2 B U 
11. 1.65 D U R2 B2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 U' L' B F U F2 L' U L D B2 
12. 0.99 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 U R U F U' F' L2 F2 L' R' B 
13. 1.22 R' B' D' B U' D' B' R2 U B2 D' F2 B2 D F2 D F2 U' F' L' 
14. 1.00 D L' B' D2 R' L' F U2 D2 R U2 L' U2 F2 R2 L B2 U2 L' 
15. 1.08 L B' R2 U2 B D' F U D' F2 R D2 B2 D2 L F2 D2 L D2 F2 
16. 0.86 B U2 F U2 R2 B2 U2 B' L2 R2 U2 R B' D L D2 R2 U' R U2 
17. 0.84 B' R' F2 D' U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 R2 D' L B' U L2 F L' U B2 
18. 0.99 L2 U L F R2 U' L' D' L2 D2 F2 R' B2 R D2 B2 U2 L' B2 L 
19. 1.16 B' D' B R2 B L2 B' U2 B2 F L2 R F' L D' R' B' R' F2 
20. 0.85 U' F2 L U2 L R2 F2 R B2 F2 R U2 F2 B D' U B' L F' D


----------



## Findnf (Sep 21, 2022)

Z perm practice
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-21
solves/total: 13/13

single
best: 0.69
worst: 2.03

mean of 3
current: 1.30 (σ = 0.26)
best: 1.11 (σ = 0.15)

avg of 5
current: 1.27 (σ = 0.23)
best: 1.19 (σ = 0.21)

avg of 12
current: 1.27 (σ = 0.23)
best: 1.27 (σ = 0.23)

Average: 1.31 (σ = 0.25)
Mean: 1.32

Time List:
1. 1.65 F2 U2 L D2 F' L2 B U L2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L' U 
2. 1.07 B L2 U2 R B2 R' B2 L2 D2 L' U2 R' B2 F D' L R2 B L2 R' U' 
3. 2.03 U2 D' F' B D' L U' B R F' D2 F B2 R2 B' R2 F U2 R2 L2 F2 
4. 0.69 U B2 D2 L' D2 R' B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' B L U L2 F' D' U2 
5. 1.66 L2 F U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F' D2 U2 B' U' B' F' R U' R' B2 R' 
6. 1.35 F' D2 L' U B R F2 R D2 R2 B U2 L2 F' D2 B R2 F D2 
7. 1.24 F2 D R2 B2 D2 B2 U F2 D B2 D L' B' F D2 L' R U F' D' U' 
8. 1.14 L2 D2 L2 D B L2 F' U' R' U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 U 
9. 0.94 D B2 L U2 R' U2 R2 D2 F2 R' B2 R2 B2 U' F R U' B' L 
10. 1.42 F2 B L2 B' D' F R U F R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 B D2 R2 F' D 
11. 1.52 B R2 B' U2 B2 R2 B' U2 F D' R F2 R2 U B' F L' B' L 
12. 1.01 R B' D2 B F2 L2 F' D2 B' U2 L2 D2 L' U L' D B' D' F' R' 
13. 1.38 L F' R2 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 D U F2 U' R2 L B2 F D' L R B


----------



## Findnf (Sep 22, 2022)

First skewb avg of 5
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-22
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 7.68
worst: 14.56

mean of 3
current: 12.15 (σ = 3.88)
best: 12.09 (σ = 3.82)

avg of 5
current: 13.70 (σ = 1.03)
best: 13.70 (σ = 1.03)

Average: 13.70 (σ = 1.03)
Mean: 12.67

Time List:
1. 12.52 B' U R' L B L' B U' R' 
2. 14.37 U' L B R L' R L' R 
3. 14.22 R L' B U R' U L' B R' 
4. 7.68 U B' L B L' B R B 
5. 14.56 B' R B R' B' R B L


----------



## Findnf (Sep 25, 2022)

Finally! Im sub 6 at 2x2
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-25
solves/total: 151/152

single
best: 2.83
worst: 7.65

mean of 3
current: 4.44 (σ = 1.30)
 best: 4.08 (σ = 0.73)

avg of 5
current: 4.93 (σ = 0.89)
best: 4.19 (σ = 0.39)

avg of 12
current: 5.18 (σ = 0.91)
best: 4.80 (σ = 0.43)

avg of 100
current: 5.31 (σ = 0.70)
best: 5.27 (σ = 0.73)

Average: 5.40 (σ = 0.77)
Mean: 5.38

Time List:
1. 4.22 R' U' F B' L D2 R U L' D2 B R2 B L2 F D2 F' L2 F R2 
2. 5.26 U' B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 R2 F R' D' B' L R2 F L2 B R' 
3. 5.52 F2 R' F' U2 F' U F' U R2 
4. 5.50 R2 U R' U F' R F2 U' F2 
5. 5.02 F' U F2 R2 U R' U2 R' F 
6. 6.90 R U R' F R2 U' F2 R' U2 
7. 5.65 R2 U' R F U' R U2 F' U' 
8. 4.62 R' F2 U2 F2 R2 F U F' U' 
9. 5.95 U' R' U R' F' U F2 U' F' 
10. 5.05 F2 R' U F' U' R2 F2 U2 R' 
11. 6.47 R' F R' F R2 U R2 F' U' R2 
12. 5.95 R' U' R F' U F U R2 U2 
13. 4.61 F2 R2 U F U2 R' F U' F' 
14. 6.27 F2 U' R U' F2 U' F2 U F 
15. 6.63 U R2 U F R' U F' R2 F' 
16. 6.05 F' U2 R2 U' R F2 U2 R U 
17. 6.88 R2 F2 R2 F U R2 F R2 U2 
18. 6.57 R U2 R' F2 U F U R2 U 
19. 4.85 R U' F2 R' U F R' F2 R' 
20. 6.07 F2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' F R' U2 
21. 3.53 U' R U' R F R2 F R' U 
22. 5.63 R' F R2 U2 F2 U' F U F2 R' 
23. 6.99 F' U' F R2 F R2 F2 U R2 
24. 5.88 R2 F2 R F' U F' U' F R2 
25. 5.62 R' U' F' R2 F' R F' U2 R' 
26. 6.64 F2 R F U' R F' U' R F2 
27. 5.88 R F2 R' F R2 U' R' F' U' 
28. 5.84 U2 R2 U R F2 R U2 R' U 
29. 7.12 U2 F2 U' R' F2 R' F2 U' R2 
30. 4.81 U R U' R2 F R U' R U2 
31. 4.58 F U2 R U2 R2 U2 R U' F' 
32. 5.81 R F R2 F R2 F2 U2 R' U2 
33. 3.85 U2 R2 F' U2 F U F2 U' R' 
34. DNF(3.13) R U F2 U2 F' R2 U' R2 U' 
35. 5.69 R U' F U' R2 F2 U' F R F' 
36. 7.58 R U2 R' F2 U F' R2 U F2 
37. 5.27 U R' U2 R U2 F' U R' F 
38. 5.28 R F R2 U2 F U R2 U R U' 
39. 5.86 F2 U2 F U' R2 U' R2 F' U' 
40. 5.90 U2 R' F U' R2 F2 R2 F' U' 
41. 3.70 U' R' U2 R' F2 R F2 U' F' 
42. 7.07 U R' F' U2 F2 U' F2 U' F 
43. 4.38 F' R2 U2 R2 U' R' F2 R2 F2 
44. 3.74 R F' U2 R2 F R' F' U F 
45. 4.44 U' R' U F U2 F2 R2 U2 F' 
46. 5.63 U' R U R2 U F2 U R U' 
47. 3.25 F2 R2 U R F2 U' R' F' R' 
48. 5.63 U' F U R2 U2 F U' R' U' 
49. 6.69 F R' U R F2 R' U R' F 
50. 4.24 F R U R U2 R2 U2 F' R2 
51. 7.59 U2 R' U F' U R' U' R F2 R' 
52. 4.38 R F' R F2 U' F U F R2 U' 
53. 5.62 U' F R' U F2 R' U R' F 
54. 6.21 R' F2 U2 F R F R' U2 F2 
55. 6.25 F U2 F' U F2 R' F2 R2 U2 
56. 5.73 U2 R' F' R' F2 R' U' R2 U' 
57. 3.96 U' R2 F2 R' F' R U' F U2 
58. 6.87 R' U F' U R F2 R F' U2 R' 
59. 5.49 R U F' U' F2 U' R2 F' R' 
60. 5.70 U2 F2 R' U' R U' F' R' U 
61. 5.79 F' R F' R U F2 R' F U 
62. 4.20 U R' F2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 F2 
63. 5.68 F2 U2 R' U' F' U F' U R2 
64. 5.04 R2 F' R' F R2 F U2 F U' 
65. 3.90 R2 U' R F' U2 F U2 R F' 
66. 5.56 U2 R F' R2 F U' R' U2 R2 
67. 7.65 F' R U' R F2 U' F U2 R2 
68. 4.09 U' F U2 R' F U2 F' U' F U2 
69. 4.86 F' R U' R F' U R' F U 
70. 5.76 U' F2 U R' U F U R' U2 
71. 3.34 R F' R2 U F' U F U2 F' 
72. 5.02 F' U' F2 R2 F' R2 F2 R' F 
73. 4.63 U2 F2 R2 F U' R F2 U F2 U2 
74. 4.75 F2 R U2 F2 R U R2 F R2 
75. 6.31 R F2 U' F R' U2 R' U' F2 
76. 5.40 F R' F' U F2 U' F U' F' 
77. 7.06 U' R2 U F U2 F2 R F2 R2 
78. 5.77 U R U' R' F2 R' U' F2 U2 
79. 5.92 F R U2 F2 U' R' U F' R' 
80. 5.93 R F2 R2 U2 R' U R2 U2 F' 
81. 4.72 F2 R U2 R' F U R' F R' 
82. 5.05 F' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U F U 
83. 5.78 U2 F' R2 U' F' R2 F' R' F' 
84. 5.75 R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U F2 
85. 5.49 R F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 
86. 6.04 R' U' F2 R F' U R' U2 F' 
87. 4.74 F' R2 U F2 U F' U2 F U2 
88. 4.72 F R' U' R' U' F U' F R2 
89. 5.98 U2 R' U2 R2 U' F U' R2 U 
90. 3.93 U2 R U' F2 U2 R' F' R' U F' 
91. 5.86 R2 F R U2 F' U' F2 U R' 
92. 5.90 U2 R' U2 F R2 F2 U' F' R2 
93. 5.81 F' U F' U' F' R U2 R F2 
94. 6.15 F' R' F R2 U F' R U' F' 
95. 5.24 F' R' U2 F2 U' F2 U F R 
96. 5.98 U F R' U' R F R' F2 R2 F' 
97. 5.71 U2 F' R F2 R' F' U F U 
98. 4.64 R U F2 R' F R U2 F U' 
99. 3.76 R F R U2 R2 U2 F R' F2 
100. 5.45 R F2 U R2 F' U F R U2 
101. 7.30 F U' R U R F' R2 F' U' F' 
102. 5.55 F' R' U R2 U R' F2 U R' F' 
103. 6.16 F2 R' F U' F2 R U2 F' U 
104. 5.33 R F' R' U F' U R U2 F' 
105. 6.20 R2 U' R' F2 U' F2 U2 F' U2 
106. 5.84 R F' R' U2 R' U' R F R' 
107. 6.37 F R U F2 R' F U2 F2 R2 
108. 4.89 U R' F2 U F R' F2 R' F' 
109. 5.52 U' F' U2 F' U R' F R U' 
110. 4.44 R' F' U2 F2 R' F' U R' F' 
111. 5.08 U' R F' U' R U' F U' R' U' 
112. 5.15 U' R2 F2 U' R' F U2 F' R' 
113. 4.74 R F2 R' U F2 R2 F' R U 
114. 4.29 R2 U2 F U F' U R' F2 R' 
115. 4.15 R2 F' R' F' R U2 F R' U2 
116. 5.29 F R2 U R U2 R F' U' F 
117. 4.61 F' R U2 F' R2 F2 U R' F2 R 
118. 2.83 U' F2 U' R F U F U2 R 
119. 5.37 R' F2 R F' R2 U' F' U R 
120. 5.21 R F' R U' F' R2 F2 R' F2 
121. 5.23 F' U R F' R F R' F R2 
122. 5.83 U' F R F' U R2 F' R' U F' 
123. 4.66 U2 R F2 R' F2 U R' U' R2 
124. 5.99 F' R' F R' F2 R U2 F' R2 F' 
125. 5.11 U' F2 R' U F' R F2 U' F' 
126. 4.74 U' R' F U2 F R' U2 F R 
127. 4.68 R2 U R F R' F2 U2 F' R' F' 
128. 6.19 R2 U' R U2 F' R' F' R2 F2 
129. 3.01 F' R' F2 R2 U R' F' R F 
130. 4.56 F' R2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 R 
131. 5.85 U' R U' F' U R2 F2 U R' 
132. 5.42 R U' F R' U2 F R' U2 R 
133. 3.29 U F U F2 R2 U' F U' R' 
134. 5.00 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F U F2 U2 
135. 4.85 U F R F' U R2 U' F2 U F 
136. 5.85 R U2 F R' F' R F R' F 
137. 5.29 R U2 R' F R' U2 R' F2 R' 
138. 5.96 U' F' R2 U2 F' U R2 F U 
139. 6.81 U2 R' F' R U F2 R2 U R2 
140. 5.84 F2 R' F R U2 R2 U' R' U' F' 
141. 6.52 F' U F' U' F2 R U' R' U2 
142. 5.81 R' U2 R U2 F R' U' F R' 
143. 4.13 R F R2 F R' U F U' R' 
144. 3.75 U F' U2 F R' U F R2 F' 
145. 5.46 F U R' U' F2 R F2 U2 F' U2 
146. 6.10 F R' U2 R' U2 F U' R2 F' 
147. 5.52 F' U R' U2 R U' R' U R2 
148. 6.22 U' F' R2 U' R2 U2 F U2 F' 
149. 4.80 U R' F' U' F U2 R' F2 R F' 
150. 4.11 F' R F' R F R U' R F2 R' 
151. 3.34 F2 U R2 U2 F' U' F R F' 
152. 5.87 F R2 U2 F' U R F' R U


----------



## Findnf (Sep 26, 2022)

Just learnt F2L after 6 months of putting it off


----------



## Findnf (Sep 28, 2022)

2x2 pb avg first two solves are godly
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-28
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 1.92
worst: 5.56

mean of 3
current: 5.26 (σ = 0.27)
best: 3.21 (σ = 2.04)

avg of 5
current: 4.13 (σ = 1.71)
best: 4.13 (σ = 1.71)

Average: 4.13 (σ = 1.71)
Mean: 3.97

Time List:
1. 1.92 U2 R' F' R' F U' R U' R' F2 
2. 2.15 U2 F2 U' F U' R2 F2 U' F2 
3. 5.56 F2 U' R' F U R' U2 R F' 
4. 5.18 F R F R2 U' F U2 F' U' 
5. 5.05 U' R' F U2 R2 F2 R' U R


----------



## Findnf (Sep 29, 2022)

My first avg with the ms3rs2 
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-29
solves/total: 5/5

single
best: 22.09
worst: 35.58

mean of 3
current: 29.33 (σ = 6.80)
best: 29.33 (σ = 6.80)

avg of 5
current: 33.17 (σ = 2.49)
best: 33.17 (σ = 2.49)

Average: 33.17 (σ = 2.49)
Mean: 31.43

Time List:
1. 34.17 D F L' D' L' B' L' D2 F2 U2 D R2 U' F2 B2 R2 B2 R' F2 
2. 35.00 F B2 L' F B R' L2 F' D U2 L2 B2 L F2 U2 R' F2 U2 R 
3. 30.33 B' R' D2 L2 F' U2 F' R2 D2 F' U2 B2 F U' B' F' L D L' R' D2 
4. 35.58 D' B' U B2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 U' B2 U B2 R' B D' U2 B D' R' 
5. 22.09 U2 R' B2 R' F2 L' R2 B2 L D2 U2 F' D B' D' F' U' F' R F'


----------



## Findnf (Oct 28, 2022)

Rly consistent clock avg 
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-28
avg of 5: 6.98

Time List:
1. 6.99 UR3+ DR4- DL0+ UL3+ U1+ R5+ D5+ L5- ALL4- y2 U3- R1+ D4- L0+ ALL2+ UR DL 
2. 6.96 UR5+ DR1- DL2+ UL6+ U5- R1+ D2- L5- ALL4- y2 U4+ R4- D2- L2+ ALL2+ DR DL UL 
3. (6.90) UR3- DR6+ DL4- UL2+ U0+ R0+ D2- L4- ALL1+ y2 U4- R1- D3- L5+ ALL1+ DR DL UL 
4. (7.03) UR3+ DR4+ DL4+ UL2+ U5- R1- D0+ L5- ALL6+ y2 U3+ R5- D5- L5+ ALL2- DL UL 
5. 6.98 UR0+ DR2+ DL2- UL4+ U6+ R4- D3- L5- ALL2- y2 U1+ R5- D5+ L1- ALL2+ DR


----------



## Findnf (Dec 27, 2022)

Omfg finally

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-27
avg of 100: 4.90

Time List:
1. 6.86 R F2 U2 F R2 F' R2 F' U' 
2. 4.89 U F' U2 R U2 R F2 U' R' 
3. (6.90) U' F R' U2 F R' F U2 F 
4. 4.83 R' U F R2 U R F2 U' F2 
5. 4.58 U F' R F R U' R F R 
6. 5.83 U R2 F' U' F U2 F R2 U 
7. 4.95 U' F U' R U' F2 R F2 U' 
8. 3.59 F2 R U2 F R2 F R' U F 
9. 4.92 U' R2 U R U2 R2 U' F2 R2 
10. 4.77 R U R' U F' U2 R U2 F' 
11. 4.24 F2 R2 F' R2 U F' R2 F U' 
12. 4.78 U2 F R F2 U' F R' F2 U' R' 
13. 4.13 U2 F' R U2 R U2 R F' U2 F2 
14. (3.19) U2 R' U R' U' F' U' F R2 
15. 4.96 F U' R' U2 R' U F2 U R' 
16. 5.77 U2 R' F2 R' U R' U R U 
17. 5.16 U F' U R2 U F U R U' 
18. 4.95 R U2 R U2 F' R' U2 F U' 
19. (8.09) F2 R U' F U' R2 F R U 
20. 5.11 F2 R2 F R' U F2 U2 R2 U' F' 
21. 4.98 R2 F U2 R' U' R2 F U R' 
22. 4.60 R' U' R2 U R' F U R U' 
23. (3.07) F2 R F U R' U' F R' U' 
24. 6.18 R U2 R' F' U2 F2 U' F U' F' 
25. 4.46 F U' R2 U' F2 R F' U F2 
26. (8.77) U F U2 R' F' R2 F R F2 
27. 4.52 U' F2 U F2 R' F2 R' U2 R2 
28. 5.65 R F' U F2 U F' U2 R2 F' 
29. 5.22 R' U2 R' F' U' F2 U' R U 
30. 4.30 F2 U R U R F2 R2 U2 R2 
31. 5.83 R U' F' U F U' F R' U2 
32. 5.71 R2 U' F' R2 U' F2 U2 F' U' 
33. 4.93 R U' R F R' F2 R F2 R' 
34. 5.34 F2 R U F2 U2 R' U' F2 U2 
35. 5.54 R2 F R2 U2 F2 R' F' U' R' 
36. 5.56 U2 F U2 R2 U' R' F2 R' U' 
37. 5.22 F2 U2 F' R U2 F' R2 F U' 
38. 5.12 R U R' F U F' U2 R F2 
39. 3.37 U R' F R F U2 F2 R' F2 
40. (7.31) R' U2 R' F' R F' R F' U2 
41. 5.74 R F2 R U2 R F R2 F2 U' 
42. 5.26 U2 R U' F R2 F U' F2 R' U' 
43. 5.36 F' R' F R2 F R U' F U2 
44. 5.06 F R2 F2 U R' U2 F' U2 F' 
45. 5.02 U R U R2 U F2 U2 F2 R' 
46. 4.68 F' R U' F R2 U' R' F' U' 
47. 3.58 U F2 R2 U' R F' U2 R' U' R2 
48. 5.09 U' F2 R F2 R F U F R2 
49. 5.69 R U' R F2 R2 F' R' F2 U 
50. (3.08) U' R U' F U2 R' F R' U 
51. 4.87 U' R F U2 F' U R' F' R' 
52. 6.21 F' R F' U2 F U' F' R F' R' 
53. 4.32 R2 U' F U' R F U' R2 U' 
54. (9.18) U F' R2 U F' U R F' R 
55. 4.55 F' U' F U' R' U2 R' U2 R 
56. 3.52 F2 U' R F2 R U2 R2 U2 F' 
57. 4.69 R U F2 R2 U' F' R F U' 
58. 3.48 U2 R' F R2 F U2 R' F' R' 
59. 5.69 R U F' U F2 R2 F' R' F' 
60. 4.54 F R' F2 U2 F' U' R U' F2 
61. 4.61 R' U' R U2 R U2 R U' F' 
62. 4.31 U2 R' F' U R' F' R' F2 U 
63. 4.34 R2 F' U F R2 U' F' U2 F' 
64. 4.07 U R2 U' R F R2 U' F' U2 
65. 4.26 R U' R F' R U' F2 R U' 
66. 4.65 U R U2 F2 U' F' R U2 R2 
67. 5.89 U' F U' F2 R U R2 U F' 
68. 4.73 R F' R2 F R' F R F' U2 
69. 4.53 R' F' R U' R2 F2 U F' U' R' 
70. (3.33) F2 R2 F' R U2 R F2 R' F 
71. 4.87 F2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 R2 U' F' 
72. 4.99 U' F2 U F' R2 U2 F U R2 
73. 4.25 F' R F' U F R' F' R' F2 
74. 5.20 U R2 U' F R F' U R F' 
75. 4.65 R F' R' U F2 U2 R U' F2 
76. 5.15 F R2 F U' R F' R U' F' R2 
77. 5.10 F' U2 R F R2 U R' U2 F' 
78. 4.17 R2 F R2 F2 U F' R U F U' 
79. 4.16 F R' F R' F R2 U R' F2 
80. 4.86 R U2 F2 R F' U F' U2 R F' 
81. 5.33 F' R F2 R' U R' F' U' F 
82. 5.02 U2 R' F R2 U2 R' U' R U' 
83. 4.73 R' F U2 R2 U2 R' F U2 F 
84. 5.08 F2 R U' R' U F U' F2 U2 
85. 5.37 R2 U2 F U2 F' R F R' F2 R' 
86. 4.27 F2 U' F2 U2 R' F' U F' U' 
87. 4.37 F U2 R F2 R F' R U' R 
88. 4.72 U R F2 R2 F' U2 F R2 F2 
89. (2.91) F' R2 F2 R' F2 U2 F' U2 R2 
90. 4.49 U R2 U' F2 U R' F2 R F' 
91. 5.92 R2 F R' F U2 F' U R' F 
92. 5.45 R U2 R' U2 F2 R F' U' F2 
93. 5.43 R' F2 U F R' F R2 F2 U2 R' 
94. 4.60 F2 U' R2 U R2 U F' U R' U2 
95. 4.76 R2 F R' U F' R2 U F U' 
96. 4.90 F2 U F' R U' F R F' U2 
97. 4.52 F' U' F U2 R' F2 U' F' R' 
98. 4.32 F' R U' F2 U R' U2 R' U' 
99. 5.85 R2 F' R' U F' U' F2 U' F 
100. 5.00 F U' F2 U' R2 U' R' F2 U2


----------

